# help with numark total control!!



## charcharchar (Feb 23, 2009)

i have my numark total control and im trying to use it with my mac 10.5 and traktor 3. I havent being able to use it, i checked that the usb port is correct it is and i also tested the midi and it is running, but when i open traktor i go to midi preferences and numark total control appears i check it with the "x" put apply, ok. After that, i reopen the preferences the numark total control still appears but doesnt have the "x". Besides that the controller doesnt work. I tried the same with Traktor LE it doesnt work and with CUE it tells me that the controller isnt connected but it is!!


I DONT know what to do anymore, i tried everything!!!
i would really appreciate your help


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Have you made sure the settings in Audio MIDI Setup are correct? Also, have you made sure that everything is set correctly in your program? So programs ignore the system preferences and use their own audio devices settings.


----------



## charcharchar (Feb 23, 2009)

yep i checked those but what do you mean with their own audio devices??
i have to add that i downloaded virtual dj and it worked perfectly with my numark...

does it has anything to do with the fact that im working with a Mac 10.5.4, because traktor requires mac os 10. 4?

thanks!!
:smile:


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

charcharchar said:


> yep i checked those but what do you mean with their own audio devices??


Their own settings for the devices, as in they ignore the system settings, and you have to goto the programs preferences and select the settings for the devices you are wanting to use.



charcharchar said:


> does it has anything to do with the fact that im working with a Mac 10.5.4, because traktor requires mac os 10. 4?


Only if the program is not compatible with 10.5. You'll have to contact the program's people on that one.


----------



## dmc79 (Dec 25, 2009)

Hi there, I bought a Total Computer DJ in a Box and until now, i had used it on a macmini. Now I installed the Tracktor software on a macbookair and the total control mixer is not working. I tried to connect this direct on the only USB port on my notebook, but the lights on mixer not turn on and it don't control nothing on software. The only signal that is connected, is that the MIDI icon on software screen blinks when I push any button on the mixer. I tried it too connecting on a belkin powered USB hub, but had the same problem. I read on support page, a document about the issue on USB mac that has to be not shared. But as I researched on web, The Macbook air's USB BUS TREE, has some internal device connect, turning it impossible to connect anything alone. All USB BUS was shared. 
So, how can I used this equipment with my macbook air? As I know, this equipment is made to be portable as apple's notebook.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

If it can't be shared, then there seems that there is no way to use it with the Macbook Air. You should contact the software/hardware builders and ask then about the issue, and see if they have a way to resolve it. This is something that they should of considered before releasing the product.


----------

